# Daiwa saltiga surf



## Grcrygtr (Aug 30, 2012)

12' xxh 8-12oz $120. Can't post pics. Text for pic 757235o579


----------



## Pez13 (Jun 18, 2015)

I'll take it


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

next n line please


----------



## Grcrygtr (Aug 30, 2012)

Sold please close


----------

